

To node or not to node – Overview of Node.js - shlomifr
http://scalableapps.com/?p=1

======
zapshu
Contrary to what is said, Javascript IS an object-oriented language and
prototype-based inheritance IS a language feature.

~~~
PLenz
I still can't believe how many people don't understand this fact. Javascript
is incredibly flexible - if you can think of a programming paradigm -
Javascript already supports it.

